# Edmonton Scanner



## Bosco578 (Sep 2, 2008)

www.edmontonfireradio.com

Try it. EMS and Fire.


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 2, 2008)

Bosco578 said:


> www.edmontonfireradio.com
> 
> Try it. EMS and Fire.



EMS Mainly. Ems units are all Apha, example 1A15,1A23, Depending on which platoon is on 1,2,3,4, 0r 8 platoon. Again it might be 4A15 or 3A15....8A45. Fire will be dispatched according to station, Pump10, Ladder 7, Rescue 5, Pump and Ladder 2, and such.


----------



## keith10247 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quite the chatty crews you have.  Our dispatch gets really upset if you say anything with a touch of humor it. That is awesome!  I wish we were allowed to have a personality on our radio traffic.  We recently switched from 10 codes to be "COGS compliant" so we have to acknowledge things by saying "OK" or "Direct".  The "OK" kind of bothers me for some reason.  I always want to reply to them saying "Okie Dokie!"


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice, we stay away from the 10 codes unless it's "10-4", keep in mind with the scanner you hear almost all that is going on. At work on calls we have specific channels we go to, or info channel, so it's not too bad, but main dispatch is pretty busy at times...


----------



## EdmontonFireRadio (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, everyone.

I was told to come over and check out the thread and thought I would chime in.

Yes, you'll hear EMS more often than you will hear the FD on this feed. Currently we have FD Dispatch, the various working channels, fire info. For EMS we have dispatch, phone patch to hospitals, EMS info, and the various  update channels. I will also add STARS to the feed in the event of them being dispatched.

In any case, thanks for listening to the feed.

Jeff
Edmonton Fire Radio


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 19, 2008)

EdmontonFireRadio said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> I was told to come over and check out the thread and thought I would chime in.
> 
> ...



Hey Jeff, it's awsome. PM me and I'll let you know what platoon and Unit I'm on.

Edmonton EMS!


----------



## EdmontonFireRadio (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, Bosco.

PM sent.

This is the first EMS related site that I have seen. There are quite a few for firefighters but until today I haven't seen one dedicated to the men and women that we rely on when things go wrong and we end up in dire straits. I must say that you guys are an amazing group of people. And I was able to find out first hand just how professional and efficiant Edmonton EMS is when it comes to getting in and getting the job done.

On Tuesday morning at around 8 AM my step daughter and her friend were getting a ride to school from her friends mom. They were going thru an intersecion at 28th ave and Millwoods Rd when someone blew thru the light and T-boned their car, hitting the driver side door. After the kids called 911 and had a unit enroute my step daughter called me. Since it was only about a bock away I was able to run down to the scene. My daughter and her friend were fine but the mother was getting ready to be transported to The U. As a precaution the kids were also taken to be checked out and made sure they were ok. After a few hours we were on our way back home. The mother was released later that day.

The people that responded to the call were very professional and were able to get me up to speed with the situation quickly. I don't know their names but I am very greatful with the job they were able to do. The kids were shaken but they seemed to be calmed by the way they were treated. I raise a glass to not only the people of Edmonton EMS, but to everyone that is dispatched on a run in whatever community that you serve.


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 20, 2008)

EdmontonFireRadio said:


> Hi, Bosco.
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> ...



I can find out the crew and pass on your gratitude. Let me know. And thank's for your support for EMS and Fire. We appreciate it.


----------



## EdmontonFireRadio (Sep 20, 2008)

Bosco578 said:


> I can find out the crew and pass on your gratitude. Let me know. And thank's for your support for EMS and Fire. We appreciate it.



Yes please. As long as it isn't too much trouble I would really appreciate you passing it along.


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rumpy Bumpy!


----------



## LE-EMT (Oct 9, 2008)

Rumpy bumpy????? that has to be a canuck saying..... LMAO Sorry bosco I had to comment on the.  Hows it going my canadian brother.  long time no chat.  anyways thats pretty cool that you guys have a online scanner thing.  I will have to check it out when I get some time.  Stay safe homie


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 9, 2008)

LE-EMT said:


> Rumpy bumpy????? that has to be a canuck saying..... LMAO Sorry bosco I had to comment on the.  Hows it going my canadian brother.  long time no chat.  anyways thats pretty cool that you guys have a online scanner thing.  I will have to check it out when I get some time.  Stay safe homie



OMG! Your still alive! Anyhow, ya check it out. Later Bro.


----------

